# changing gearbox seal on can-am 800



## can-am-dan (Feb 19, 2010)

just making conversation, give a view of what's going on in my part of the word.....seal is changed, but now i noticed that my u-joints are a bit loose so i'll be changing them as well.. 

View attachment IMG_1637.jpg


View attachment IMG_1638.jpg


----------



## LnJsdad (May 18, 2010)

Wow that thing was leaking. Nice little toy you have there.


----------

